# [EVDL] Warp 9 vs. Advanced DC FB1-4001



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Red, all

What? is EVeryone waiting on me to throw input out? I was looking to see what others had to say 8^)

In general they're close to being twins (not Siamese twins mind you) as there are things that make them different. The first major difference between the two is the Warp 9's are brush advanced by 12.5 degrees where, the Advance 9 (ADC9) is set at 10 degrees. IMO someone who's running lower voltage say 120 volts might prefer the ADC9 as at 10 degrees the motor would run more eff, have better torque and wouldn't be in danger of flashing the motor due to over volting it. On the other hand those running higher voltage (and like to break the power out of the box EVery now and then 8^) might be wise to choose a Warp9 as the 12.5 degree advancement would help protect his motor investment.

The Warp9's brush ring base is made out of GPO3 board and is much stouter than the ADC's brush ring base and the Warp's have a bigger brush to comm mass and footprint, but it costs a bit more to do it and then in replacement costs (brushes brush ring) vs ADC's are cheaper 8^o I mean less expensive brush sets and brushes 8^) Both companies make a good motor that if sized right and not abused will serve you well. I like to tell people that a DC motor's like a good sled dog where it'd rather die in the riegns (like that dog on the grinch) rather than tell you it can't do it 8^) 

As a recap to the difference in advance what you'll find is the ADC9's having better torque off line but will have a slower speed (At X voltage) than the Warp9 less torque but higher top speeds at same voltage.

As a consumer I like to support vendors I see supporting (or let's say plugged into) the community. Being I've hack and slashed a few motors in my day and in both flavors I've caught a couple factory flaws 8^o and although I'd voided warranty fixing them I felt it was my duty to report such findings. When I called George at Netgain, it was like <CRACK> I'm on it, and I could hear "I WANT SOME ASS" as we disconnected 8^o where as ADC was like thanks for calling 8^) Looking at areas such as transwarp motors and splined shafted motors and larger brushes, increased advancement (as voltages rose) ect are areas that Netgains listening to what the community is saying and making the changes to improve the motor for EV use and IMO it's important for the communty to recognize that and to help support the efforts. FWIW, and in defence of the two ADC dealers I reported the info to my lift parts guy at the factory, and in fact have nothing but love for the do'ers
of the community 8^)

That said though Netgain's having a hard time staying up with demand as interest and exposer has caused a surge in orders which is kind of a good, bad thing, Doh! In as much as I am a Netgain dealer, I do call stuff as I see it, best I can, because I think of myself as a member of the community first and as a vendor second.

Hope this helps.
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

